# Curing in the jar



## graalweed (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice name for a song 

But my question is that:

I follow what seems to be the opinion of most of you: 
A) let the buds drying for a 4-9 days until is crispy to the touch. 
B) put it in a glass jar and open it once a day for about one hour for about a month. 

What if in the middle of the process of curing in the jar I have to leave for a trip and dont manage to open the jar 

I suppose that the problem is that it will get moist and may mold. But, can I leave for 3-4 days  

What about just let drying hand as seems to be the most common indication in the Dutch Grow Shops 
They talk about a golden Rule of letting the buds hanging for 21 days and its is ready to catch a fire 
How would you describe the pros and cons of one approach and the other


----------



## Mutt (Oct 20, 2007)

in my experience after the first week burping is not as important. I let mine hang dry until the stem snaps not bend. So you sould be fine for a couple of days.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 20, 2007)

graalweed said:
			
		

> Nice name for a song
> 
> But my question is that:
> 
> ...


 
21 days of drying will make your smoke harsher. It won't affect the high, but the smoothness of the smoke.

If you leave town while curing, put them into a gallon baggie, loosely, and leave the top of the baggie open for about an inch. That will allow some of the moist air to push out of the baggie.

Once your weed molds, it's done man. You can convert it to oil, but that's about it. Mold is a living thing. It's hard as hell to deal with in a bag of weed. I know I won't smoke it afterwards. Capital Yuck!

Good luck man. The baggie trick will work for a week or two. I put a drinking straw through the top of the baggie because I did that once and the baggie closed itself back up!

Good luck to you man!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 20, 2007)

> Nice name for a song



There's a song called "Whiskey in the Jar" by Irish rock band Thin Lizzy  



> A) let the buds drying for a 4-9 days until is crispy to the touch.



When curing, you dry until the stem snaps easily rather than bending. If your buds are crispy to touch they have dried too quickly. Not the end of the world though.



> I suppose that the problem is that it will get moist and may mold. But, can I leave for 3-4 days



If you do what Stoney said you'll be fine


----------



## graalweed (Oct 21, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> There's a song called "Whiskey in the Jar" by Irish rock band Thin Lizzy
> 
> That was indeed the reference.
> Give me some credit LOL! learning about gorwing but long time Rock fan


----------



## graalweed (Oct 21, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> There's a song called "Whiskey in the Jar" by Irish rock band Thin Lizzy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thanks. The room is dark, it has air circulating. But the temps vary between 10 and 20. (now we turn on the hearting for the winter then it will be constantly 22 C) 
What could be leading to a fast drying 
The fact that I didnt trimmed perfectly the small leaves around the buds 

I was using the crispy criterea based on the posts of one of the esteemed memebers of the forum that seems to know a lot (i don t remember which one though... )


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 21, 2007)

graalweed said:
			
		

> ...I was using the crispy criteria based on the posts of one of the esteemed members of the forum that seems to know a lot (i don t remember which one though...


 
That's right man. The very outside layer of the buds *should* be nice and crispy. It can't be helped.

What you're doing is drying the weed quickly to lose about 70% of it's moisture content.

Then, by putting it in jars or baggies that are sealed, it causes the remaining moisture to rehydrate the entire bud and *slowly* dry it the remainder of the cure. This allows the plant matter to break down and more of the chlorophyll to degrade. This gives the smoke a smoother taste and will be less harsh.

After the initial drying, the outside of the bud will be very crispy. You should handle it very easy to prevent breaking off the crispy part until it cures for a few days. You'll then notice that it's again pliable.

Good luck to you man!

Here's an example of how this works:

If you clamped a sponge so that one third of it remained absolutly dry while you dip the rest of it into water, then squeeze out the wet part until it's only moist. Remove the clamp from the dry part and within a few hours, the entire sponge will be moist. The water from the moist side will migrate into the dry side and rehydrate it through a process called "Wicking". It's the same as how a candle pulls wax up into the wick while it's burning. As the wick becomes dry, it pulls the moist wax up into the dry part.

This is exactly what you're doing with weed. The "crispy" part on the outter part of the buds will slowly rehydrate when you seal the weed into a container. Within a day or two, it won't be crispy any longer.


----------



## graalweed (Oct 21, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> That's right man. The very outside layer of the buds *should* be nice and crispy. It can't be helped.
> 
> What you're doing is drying the weed quickly to lose about 70% of it's moisture content.
> 
> ...


 

Very nice explanation. Many thanks indeed. 
I m really curious to know if after all the do it or not with the weed we smoke in Amsterdam...if you ask in the grow shops the most does not make reference to that process of using the jar.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 21, 2007)

graalweed said:
			
		

> Very nice explanation. Many thanks indeed.
> I m really curious to know if after all the do it or not with the weed we smoke in Amsterdam...if you ask in the grow shops the most does not make reference to that process of using the jar.


 
Jars are only one type of container you can use to cure your weed in.

Any container that is air tight will work.

I use gallon plastic baggies and it works just fine. I keep them in a cardboard box with a tight fitting lid to keep light out.

By opening the container for a small time each day, you let out the moist air that is in the container and let dryer air into it. This will result in a nice, slow cure.


----------



## graalweed (Oct 26, 2007)

hi mates,

i m here reporting live from Holland!

It is the paradise no question...but the guys are not curing the weed according our concense here. 
I cannot say at all that the results are bad. Lovely weed but i m expecting to have better results using what i learn with you guys! IF that proves true i will be one of the proudest people in the world!!
I wish i go some day to California and be able to smoke your "cured" weed, if it is better than the Dutch one then...my God is there a reason to live longer!


----------



## Growdude (Oct 26, 2007)

graalweed said:
			
		

> hi mates,
> 
> i m here reporting live from Holland!
> 
> ...


 
If thet do not "cure" weed in Holland how do they store it?


----------



## graalweed (Oct 26, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> If thet do not "cure" weed in Holland how do they store it?


 
i just asked: they guy says that they let hanging to dry and then store in plastic bags. Of course, he explian that the consumption is enormous and they don t store for long...
At the best places the weed offer is stored in plastic recipients. I guess that glass is better even for that, isnt it


----------



## Growdude (Oct 26, 2007)

graalweed said:
			
		

> i just asked: they guy says that they let hanging to dry and then store in plastic bags. Of course, he explian that the consumption is enormous and they don t store for long...
> At the best places the weed offer is stored in plastic recipients. I guess that glass is better even for that, isnt it


 
Well the reason I asked is because storing is curing if its in some kind of sealed container.
As you said though it doesnt get alot of time in there.


----------



## graalweed (Oct 26, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Well the reason I asked is because storing is curing if its in some kind of sealed container.
> As you said though it doesnt get alot of time in there.


 
I got that. I understood thnaks to you guys some days ago the all weed is actually curing we just have different ways of doing it. 

I start to think that they have less sensibility for the variations on the weed taste in Europe.
 I guess that it is because the guys are using tobacco to make the joints. 
They say that it makes easier to smoke. How can that be 
TO me is the exactelly opposite; tobacco destroys the taste and makes harsher to smoke. I guess that this bad habit makes them less sensible. 
Well, I rose that hypotheses and they guy got a little bit offended


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 26, 2007)

graalweed said:
			
		

> I got that. I understood thnaks to you guys some days ago the all weed is actually curing we just have different ways of doing it.
> 
> I start to think that they have less sensibility for the variations on the weed taste in Europe.
> I guess that it is because the guys are using tobacco to make the joints.
> ...


 
I can relate man! When I was in Europe, that's how they always smoked weed; mixed with cigerette tobacco. Yuck!

Hash was much more popular there than weed. The hash was always smoked in a mix with tobacco too.

The first time I showed a guy in Europe how to smoke hash under a glass, he freaked out! He thought that was the coolest way he'd ever seen.

Have you ever smoked hash under a glass?


----------



## graalweed (Oct 26, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I can relate man! When I was in Europe, that's how they always smoked weed; mixed with cigerette tobacco. Yuck!
> 
> Hash was much more popular there than weed. The hash was always smoked in a mix with tobacco too.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, they have much more hash. Actually were I live you can almost only buy hash.
I can only sporadically find weed and it costs about Euro 10,00 per gram!  

I live in Europe but I m originally from other part of the world. Back home we always smoke pure weed. 
It is not common to have hash but we ALWAYS smoke under a  glass.
It is fair to say though that in Holland you find all possible ways to smoke hash. 
My favorite Coffee Shop in Amsterdam  The Promisse Land  for instance is the Any Time, also know as the home of the Vaporizer.
BTW, It is also nice to use the Vaporizer to have taste kinds of weeds, like very sweet sativas.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 27, 2007)

graalweed said:
			
		

> Yes, they have much more hash. Actually were I live you can almost only buy hash.
> I can only sporadically find weed and it costs about Euro 10,00 per gram!
> 
> I live in Europe but I m originally from other part of the world. Back home we always smoke pure weed.
> ...


 
One of these days, I'm going to visit Asterdam.

I have a vaporizer, but I seldom use it. It works fine, but I like the taste of weed and the taste is pretty much history from a vape.

When I was in Europe, weed cost the same as hash. If you had weed, you could trade ounce for ounce. A hell of a deal for me. I took a half of a dufflebag of weed with me. I was floating in hash for a couple of years.


----------



## graalweed (Oct 28, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> One of these days, I'm going to visit Asterdam.
> 
> I have a vaporizer, but I seldom use it. It works fine, but I like the taste of weed and the taste is pretty much history from a vape.
> 
> When I was in Europe, weed cost the same as hash. If you had weed, you could trade ounce for ounce. A hell of a deal for me. I took a half of a dufflebag of weed with me. I was floating in hash for a couple of years.


 

If you plan to show up in The Dam let me know by PM. 
Case you dont know well the city it will be my pleasure to payback all your valuable orientations showing you the most interstesting places in the city for a smoke connoisseur like your self! 
Actually that helps, because the offer is so huge that you can get lost before you find the right weed and the right place. And of course we have a near by city (Haarlen) that is worthy to visit by the truly smoking traveler.


----------



## graalweed (Oct 28, 2007)

we can not say that is a cheep place though. You can find a perfect White Widow by Euro 12,00-gram. 
Some of the best places make a 10% discount on the acquisition of 5 G of whatever you want (you can  not by more than 5 g each time). 
My fav place , Any Time, does that. My fav stuff there is a strain named Stella Blue. THey also have a very nice one named Sneek (that is the name of city in the north of Holland where this strain was developed)

Outodors strains that they call Jamaicans are less expansive, like Euro 7 per gram. 

How much costs weed in the US


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 28, 2007)

graalweed said:
			
		

> If you plan to show up in The Dam let me know by PM.
> Case you dont know well the city it will be my pleasure to payback all your valuable orientations showing you the most interstesting places in the city for a smoke connoisseur like your self!
> Actually that helps, because the offer is so huge that you can get lost before you find the right weed and the right place. And of course we have a near by city (Haarlen) that is worthy to visit by the truly smoking traveler.


 
*Thanks graalweed! That's a nice thing to offer! If I can save up enough to travel over AND take off time from my work, I'll take you up on that!*



			
				graalweed said:
			
		

> we can not say that is a cheep place though. You can find a perfect White Widow by Euro 12,00-gram.
> Some of the best places make a 10% discount on the acquisition of 5 G of whatever you want (you can not by more than 5 g each time).
> My fav place , Any Time, does that. My fav stuff there is a strain named Stella Blue. THey also have a very nice one named Sneek (that is the name of city in the north of Holland where this strain was developed)
> 
> ...


 
*It depends on where you are in the USA. Some places, it's way more than others. I haven't bought weed in so many years that I don't even know anyone now who sells it.

I have two pounds of weed in my own stash and 100 grams of hash oil.

I'll never run out again...

It costs me about about $150 USA per/pound to grow it as far as I can guess.

That's less than 50 cents per/gram if I did the math right. 

I LOVE GROWING!!!!*


----------

